
What Hooks Mean for Vue - jsdev93
https://css-tricks.com/what-hooks-mean-for-vue/
======
zengid
_This led me to ranting drunkenly at Dan Abramov, and nobody wants that._

I wish I was at that party.. But seriously, do hooks allow for components to
act more like state machines? I'm gathering that from this:

 _Hooks achieve what mixins do, but avoid two main problems that come with
mixins:

    
    
        -They allows us to pass state from one to the other.
        -They make it explicit where logic is coming from.
    *

~~~
javitury
In my opinion, they are mixins that can be applied without subclassing a
component. In the examples a new section, data.width, is added. This modifies
the state schema of the component.

